# how long will it take my baby emperor scorps grow to adults?



## anaconda19 (May 27, 2008)

theyre 3cm body length now, had them three weeks or so. how long till they grow to adults usually? i cant seem to find this on the web. thanks


----------



## Thaedion (May 27, 2008)

There are many environmental factors that depend largely on the keeper, heat humidity and food. But roughly 2 years to adulthood.


----------



## Brian S (May 28, 2008)

Thaedion said:


> There are many environmental factors that depend largely on the keeper, heat humidity and food. But roughly 2 years to adulthood.


And thats when kept at least 80F


----------

